# Interior rear view mirror



## Cstmhmmr (Mar 10, 2021)

Ok fellas what is the piece that caps off rear mirror after mounted to headliner.?? An where can a guy find one?


----------



## Cstmhmmr (Mar 10, 2021)

Cstmhmmr said:


> Ok fellas what is the piece that caps off rear mirror after mounted to headliner.?? An where can a guy find one?


Guess I should have said 1971 lemans/gto coupe


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

AMES has rearview mirrors, brackets, and boots for most models.


----------



## Cstmhmmr (Mar 10, 2021)

GTOJUNIOR said:


> AMES has rearview mirrors, brackets, and boots for most models.


Ok guess I will wait. Ordered my Ames catalog just other day. Since searching in a phone isn't. Prosperous use of time. Thanks


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Here's a PDF file of their cat. 
Page 84;



https://secure.amesperf.com/catalogs/G34.pdf


----------

